# Katzen und Klopapier



## wildman (21. Mai 2003)

Statt Taschentüchern benutz ic hauch gern Klopapier zum Nase putzen. Auf die Rolle passt mehr drauf und ist länger nutzbar als so'n olles kleines Päckchen Taschentücher ... und mit der leeren Rolle kann man noch rumspielen 
Heute Morgen war's mal wieder soweit: die Miezekatze ist mal wieder über meine schöne Klopapierrolle hergefallen! Das Klopapier hat tiefe Fleischwunden davongetragen ... unschätzbar viele Lagen haben Löcher! *heul*
Was treibt ne Katze zu solch grausamen Taten?


----------



## BEAST (21. Mai 2003)

> Was treibt ne Katze zu solch grausamen Taten?



Was mich viel mehr interessiert ist: was "Spielt" Wildman denn mit de leeren Klopapier-Rolle? o_O


----------



## Raftaman (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:08 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Was treibt ne Katze zu solch grausamen Taten?
> ...



man kann den Tiger aus dem Urwald holen, aber niemals den urwald aus dem Tiger!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2003)

unsere (bereits verstorbene...) katze hat immer die GESAMTE rolle von der halterung entrollt. nicht zerfetzt - nur entrollt! das war ein spaß, die wieder halbwegs zusammenzurollen...


----------



## Max_Power (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:42 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> unsere (bereits verstorbene...) katze hat immer die GESAMTE rolle von der halterung entrollt. nicht zerfetzt - nur entrollt! das war ein spaß, die wieder halbwegs zusammenzurollen...



was habt ihr alle für seltsame katzen? meine liegt die meiste zeit nur rum und pennt... liegt vielleicht aber auch am alter


----------



## wildman (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:44 schrieb Max_Power:[/l]
> was habt ihr alle für seltsame katzen? meine liegt die meiste zeit nur rum und pennt... liegt vielleicht aber auch am alter



Wenn sie nicht gerade frisst (seis nun Katzenfutter oder Klopapier *g*), liegt die eigentlich auch nur die ganze Zeit rum und pennt.

@ Beast:
na, auf den Zeigefinger stecken und die Rolle rotieren lassen. Ist besonders lustig, wenn noch das letzte Stück Papier dran hängt ... so ein schlichtes Gemüt wie ich kann damit ganz gut Werbepausen, in denen auf keinem Sender auch nur was halbwegs erträgliches kommt, überbrücken


----------



## LopezdieMaus (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:32 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:44 schrieb Max_Power:[/l]
> ...



Hm ! Man könnet auch die Rolle an den Schwanz der Katze festbinden mit Benzin füllen und anzünden


----------



## Daredevil (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:32 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:44 schrieb Max_Power:[/l]
> ...


Man merkt, dass Sommer wird und die Leute vor lauter Langeweile nicht wissen, was sie in ihrer ewig langen Freizeit für Scheiße anstellen sollen. Apropros Scheiße - du hast das Klopapier zweckentfremdet. Deine Katze wusste vermutlich, was man damit eigentlich anstellt; doch sie überkam dann der Reiz des Spielens. *g*


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:59 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:32 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> ...



Du hast zu viel Tom und Jerry gesehen, und vergisst, dass hier auch manchmal 10jährige mitlesen, JLo.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 15:04 schrieb Boneshakerbaby:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:59 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...


als maus ist lopez selbst garantiert unter 10 jahre... 

aber klopaier ist schon ne wissenschaft für sich - seit ich mal "billig-"papier gekauft hab mach ich das nie wieder: man braucht nämlich 5 mal soviele blätter wie beim teureren, so dass das teure im endeffekt billiger ist...


----------



## marky68 (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 15:21 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 15:04 schrieb Boneshakerbaby:[/l]
> ...



jaja, ueber welch tiefsinnige themen in diesem forum stundenlang diskutiert werden kann, fiel mir in diesem thread mal wieder auf


----------



## SamGamgee (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 15:04 schrieb Boneshakerbaby:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 14:59 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> ...



Das klang mir eher nach Itchy und Scratchy 

Und was erzählt ihr hier immer von faulen Katzen? Ich hab zwar keine, aber dafür meine Nachbarfamilie... und deren Katze ist zwar unglaublich fett, aber ständig aktiv!


----------



## HobbitMeister (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:06 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> Statt Taschentüchern benutz ic hauch gern Klopapier zum Nase putzen. Auf die Rolle passt mehr drauf und ist länger nutzbar als so'n olles kleines Päckchen Taschentücher ... und mit der leeren Rolle kann man noch rumspielen
> Heute Morgen war's mal wieder soweit: die Miezekatze ist mal wieder über meine schöne Klopapierrolle hergefallen! Das Klopapier hat tiefe Fleischwunden davongetragen ... unschätzbar viele Lagen haben Löcher! *heul*
> Was treibt ne Katze zu solch grausamen Taten?



Klopapapier stücken sind mir zu klein und zu dünn zum Nase putzen außerdem schneuzt man sich ja damit schon bei einem mittleren Schnupfen die Nase wund. Außer natürlich bei Charmin®  . Das is eigentlich viel zu schade für das Gesäß  
eine katze oder irgendein anderes Getier hab ich nicht.


----------



## Duffy_The_Dark_Duck (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:44 schrieb Max_Power:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:42 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> ...




das liegt net am alter meine ist knapp 1 jahr alt und frisst und pennt nur 
immer wenn ich zocke kommt sie an springt auf meinen schoss und hindert mich daran ordentlich zu steuern ...


----------



## HandOfForce (21. Mai 2003)

Findet ihr es wirklich grausamer, ein paar kleine Katzenkrallen eingerammt zu kriegen, als durch einen Menschlichen Hintern, einen *unsauberen* wohl gemerkt!, gezogen und dann in die Kanalisation gespült zu werden?
Auch wenn man "human" mit seinem Papier umgeht und "nur" hereinschneutzt, so wirft man es doch weg und läßt es in einer ekelhaften Mülltonne verrotten und am Ende sogar verbrennen. Unser Klopapier hätte eine richtige Beerdigung verdient, die wir ihm nicht gönnen, wir verstören das ganze Leben des Papiers. Wir erschaffen es erst nur um es dann unvorstellbaren Qualen zu unterziehen und dann tadelst du einer Katze, die mit ihm spielt?!?
Mein Gott, wie muss sich das Klopapier gefreut haben, als es merkte, dass mit ihm gespielt wird, ihm aufwerksamkeit geschenkt wird ... und du findest soetwas schrecklich. Schäm dich! Wenn du es wiedergutmachen möchtest, was du solltest, dann geh dein Papier sofort streicheln und bitte um verzeihung und benutzt das nächste Mal erst die Hände ... das arme, arme Klopapier!!!


----------



## Canardo (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 16:23 schrieb Duffy_The_Dark_Duck:[/l]
> das liegt net am alter meine ist knapp 1 jahr alt und frisst und pennt nur
> immer wenn ich zocke kommt sie an springt auf meinen schoss und hindert mich daran ordentlich zu steuern ...



Du glücklicher, meine Erna (hab sie übernommen, so einen Namen würd ich ihr nie geben) springt mir ab und zu auf die Rückenlehne, was bei Alien vs Predator zu einem Adrenalinstoß sondergleichen führte


----------



## LopezdieMaus (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 17:52 schrieb HandOfForce:[/l]
> Findet ihr es wirklich grausamer, ein paar kleine Katzenkrallen eingerammt zu kriegen, als durch einen Menschlichen Hintern, einen unsauberen wohl gemerkt!, gezogen und dann in die Kanalisation gespült zu werden?
> Auch wenn man "human" mit seinem Papier umgeht und "nur" hereinschneutzt, so wirft man es doch weg und läßt es in einer ekelhaften Mülltonne verrotten und am Ende sogar verbrennen. Unser Klopapier hätte eine richtige Beerdigung verdient, die wir ihm nicht gönnen, wir verstören das ganze Leben des Papiers. Wir erschaffen es erst nur um es dann unvorstellbaren Qualen zu unterziehen und dann tadelst du einer Katze, die mit ihm spielt?!?
> Mein Gott, wie muss sich das Klopapier gefreut haben, als es merkte, dass mit ihm gespielt wird, ihm aufwerksamkeit geschenkt wird ... und du findest soetwas schrecklich. Schäm dich! Wenn du es wiedergutmachen möchtest, was du solltest, dann geh dein Papier sofort streicheln und bitte um verzeihung und benutzt das nächste Mal erst die Hände ... das arme, arme Klopapier!!!



      :o ? Ein Klopapierschützer !! Ich habe übrigens zwei Rollen Gelbes flauschiges Klopapier mit Blümchenmuster als Geisel genommen nacher wenn ich mit ihnen fertig bin werde ich mein Bettchen damit ausstopfen und es mir schön kuschlig machen


----------



## HandOfForce (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 18:05 schrieb LopezdieMaus:[/l]
> :o ? Ein Klopapierschützer !! Ich habe übrigens zwei Rollen Gelbes flauschiges Klopapier mit Blümchenmuster als Geisel genommen nacher wenn ich mit ihnen fertig bin werde ich mein Bettchen damit ausstopfen und es mir schön kuschlig machen



Du skrupelloser Widerling! Die mit Blümchenmuster als geiseln zu nehmen verstößt gegen die Null-Nuller-Konvention.
Wie kann man nur ... und vorallem ist der Gedanke, dass eine Maus auf *Blümchen*papier schläft, ja wirklich gräßlich!
Ich sollte sofort einen Bienen SWLK-Team losschicken, ein "Search What's Left of the Klopapier"-Team ... und naja Bienen, damit das arme Papier, in Fetzen sterbend (RIP=Rott in Pieces), wenigstens noch einmal einen "Höhepunkt" im Leben hat ...


----------



## Atropa (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 15:21 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> als maus ist lopez selbst garantiert unter 10 jahre...
> 
> aber klopaier ist schon ne wissenschaft für sich - seit ich mal "billig-"papier gekauft hab mach ich das nie wieder: man braucht nämlich 5 mal soviele blätter wie beim teureren, so dass das teure im endeffekt billiger ist...



...und manche Sorten sind hart, wie Zeitungspapier !! 
Nach ner ordentlichen Magen-Darmgrippe, lernt man das weiche und teure Klopapier zu schätzen


----------



## Racer01014 (21. Mai 2003)

...und manche Sorten sind hart, wie Zeitungspapier !! 
Nach ner ordentlichen Magen-Darmgrippe, lernt man das weiche und teure Klopapier zu schätzen 


 na dann: MAHLZEIT


----------



## wildman (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 17:52 schrieb HandOfForce:[/l]
> Findet ihr es wirklich grausamer, ein paar kleine Katzenkrallen eingerammt zu kriegen, als durch einen Menschlichen Hintern, einen unsauberen wohl gemerkt!, gezogen und dann in die Kanalisation gespült zu werden?
> Auch wenn man "human" mit seinem Papier umgeht und "nur" hereinschneutzt, so wirft man es doch weg und läßt es in einer ekelhaften Mülltonne verrotten und am Ende sogar verbrennen. Unser Klopapier hätte eine richtige Beerdigung verdient, die wir ihm nicht gönnen, wir verstören das ganze Leben des Papiers. Wir erschaffen es erst nur um es dann unvorstellbaren Qualen zu unterziehen und dann tadelst du einer Katze, die mit ihm spielt?!?
> Mein Gott, wie muss sich das Klopapier gefreut haben, als es merkte, dass mit ihm gespielt wird, ihm aufwerksamkeit geschenkt wird ... und du findest soetwas schrecklich. Schäm dich! Wenn du es wiedergutmachen möchtest, was du solltest, dann geh dein Papier sofort streicheln und bitte um verzeihung und benutzt das nächste Mal erst die Hände ... das arme, arme Klopapier!!!



Bin halt ein herrschsüchtiger Egoist, der sein Klopapier nicht mit der Kotze teilen will. Kotze is kein Tippfehler ... so nenn ich die Katze. ^^
Als sie ins Zimmer meines Bruder gekotzt hatte (aber ohne Klopapiereinwirkung, glaub ich) fühlte ich mich irgendwie bestätigt 

Wenn ich mir mit Klopapier die Nase putze, nehm ich immer zwei Blätter (zusammenhängend) und falte diese in etwa in einem Winkel, dass sich zwei Ecken an den Enden der Blätter berühren. Es entsteht etwa ein Fünfeck. In der Mitte kann so eine doppelte Lage die mächtige Durchschlagskraft des "Kernrotzes" auffangen und die einlagigen Seiten die zur Seite spritzende Rotze auffangen...


----------



## Max_Power (21. Mai 2003)

> Wenn ich mir mit Klopapier die Nase putze, nehm ich immer zwei Blätter (zusammenhängend) und falte diese in etwa in einem Winkel, dass sich zwei Ecken an den Enden der Blätter berühren. Es entsteht etwa ein Fünfeck. In der Mitte kann so eine doppelte Lage die mächtige Durchschlagskraft des "Kernrotzes" auffangen und die einlagigen Seiten die zur Seite spritzende Rotze auffangen...



wow, das is doch mal was. schreib n buch drüber. ich glaub, da wird n studienfach draus *g*


----------



## SamGamgee (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 20:34 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 17:52 schrieb HandOfForce:[/l]
> ...



Guter Name für eine Katze... "Kotze"!
Und das mit dem Klopapier ist übrigens etwa die gleiche Technik, die ich auch verwende. Da geht kein Taschentuch drüber!


----------



## oevi (21. Mai 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 20:34 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 17:52 schrieb HandOfForce:[/l]
> ...




naja wenns spaß macht ich beib bei normalen taschentüchern!


----------



## imagehlp (21. Mai 2003)

Nun, unser Kater ist der typische 8-kilo-Kastrat, liegt nur faul rum und schnurrt sich manchmal ein, ausser wenns um Schweineherz geht, dann isser Aktiv (er sammelt werktags die Kräfte, wenns dann am Wochenende Schweineherz gibt).
Unsere Nachbarskatze ist da ganz anders. Als sie neu war, Kam sie durch die Klappe rein, kroch unter den Tisch und Fauchte uns alle an. Dann hatte sie nen Unfall, bei dem sie ein Hinterbein verlor. Seit dem ist sie ganz nett, aber vier Tage nach dem sie zuhause war, kletterte sie schon wieder auf Bäume. Zum killermonster wird sie durch laserpointer: Zünd ich irgendwo hin, wenn sie im Raum is, ZACK! hautse mit der Pfote drauf, oder versucht reinzubeissen. Quasi 'ne LGK (Laser gelenkte Katze). Besonders nett: an die Tür von jemandem zünden, der noch schläft. Das ergebniss von der Türprüglerei könnt ihr euch ja Vorstellen.

Zu den Kotzkatzen: Unser Fettso ist echt ein schwein! Ich hatte n' englischkurs um 18:00 und es war schon 17:50. Ich komm aus dem keller, da hat es einen merkwürdigen, übelriechenden haufen auf dem Teppich. DANKE! Für die statistiker: unser "Kädde" kiest etwa ein mal pro Monat. Guten appetit!


----------



## Psycho-Pate (9. November 2003)

> [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:06 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> Statt Taschentüchern benutz ic hauch gern Klopapier zum Nase putzen. Auf die Rolle passt mehr drauf und ist länger nutzbar als so'n olles kleines Päckchen Taschentücher ... und mit der leeren Rolle kann man noch rumspielen
> Heute Morgen war's mal wieder soweit: die Miezekatze ist mal wieder über meine schöne Klopapierrolle hergefallen! Das Klopapier hat tiefe Fleischwunden davongetragen ... unschätzbar viele Lagen haben Löcher! *heul*
> Was treibt ne Katze zu solch grausamen Taten?



*Ahhhhhhhhhh*Scheiß Katzen 
Das war bestimmt Katzan!!!


----------



## Katzan-666 (9. November 2003)

> [l]am 09.11.03 um 20:06 schrieb Psycho-Pate:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:06 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> ...



näääh, damals hiess ich noch Imagehlp.dll


----------



## Katzan-666 (9. November 2003)

> [l]am 09.11.03 um 20:06 schrieb Psycho-Pate:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 21.05.03 um 13:06 schrieb wildman:[/l]
> ...



näääh, damals hiess ich noch Imagehlp.dll


----------



## oasisfan (9. November 2003)

> [l]am 09.11.03 um 20:11 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> näääh, damals hiess ich noch Imagehlp.dll





> [l]am 09.11.03 um 20:11 schrieb Katzan-666:[/l]
> näääh, damals hiess ich noch Imagehlp.dll



sogar gleich zwei mal?


----------



## Redhead (9. November 2003)

Ich möchte diesen Thread hiermit offiziell für die Hall of Fame vorschlagen *g*


----------



## gliderpilot (10. November 2003)

> [l]am 09.11.03 um 21:43 schrieb Redhead:[/l]
> Ich möchte diesen Thread hiermit offiziell für die Hall of Fame vorschlagen *g*



Sry


----------



## gliderpilot (10. November 2003)

> [l]am 09.11.03 um 21:43 schrieb Redhead:[/l]
> Ich möchte diesen Thread hiermit offiziell für die Hall of Fame vorschlagen *g*



*unterschreib*


----------



## HandOfForce (10. November 2003)

> [l]am 10.11.03 um 19:38 schrieb gliderpilot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 09.11.03 um 21:43 schrieb Redhead:[/l]
> ...



Jo, ich bin auch dafür.

Ps: Ich geh jetzt auf's Klo ... ~


----------



## morodeath (11. November 2003)

Besonders Lustig isses, wenn man durchs dunkle Haus läuft und plötzlich sowas schmieriges unter den Füssen bemerkt. oder noch besser: dann daruf ausrutscht, damit der Rest des Leibes auch was von den Kotzkünsten der Katze hat  . -is mir alles schon passiert, mit unser leider verstorbenen (  ) Katze, die auch genauso hiess. Die hat im Monat bestimmt 3 mal rumgekotzt.
Unsere Neue, vom Nachbarn zu uns gezogene Katze (heisst auch Katze) hats neulich ganz übel gebracht: 
Sie hatte Junge und war daher sehr gelangweilt im Keller rumgelegen. Da muss wohl sone ziemlich grosse Amsel durchs offene Fenster reingeflogen sein und... *rip* .Auf übelste Weise zugerichtet, der Kopf war ab, der Rest zerfetzt und grossflächig verteilt und dann hatse noch daneben geschissen. würg. Ich hab mir dann meine gasmaske aufgesetzt zum wegmachen.


----------



## Raftaman (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 00:23 schrieb morodeath:[/l]
> Besonders Lustig isses, wenn man durchs dunkle Haus läuft und plötzlich sowas schmieriges unter den Füssen bemerkt. oder noch besser: dann daruf ausrutscht, damit der Rest des Leibes auch was von den Kotzkünsten der Katze hat  . -is mir alles schon passiert, mit unser leider verstorbenen (  ) Katze, die auch genauso hiess. Die hat im Monat bestimmt 3 mal rumgekotzt.
> Unsere Neue, vom Nachbarn zu uns gezogene Katze (heisst auch Katze) hats neulich ganz übel gebracht:
> Sie hatte Junge und war daher sehr gelangweilt im Keller rumgelegen. Da muss wohl sone ziemlich grosse Amsel durchs offene Fenster reingeflogen sein und... *rip* .Auf übelste Weise zugerichtet, der Kopf war ab, der Rest zerfetzt und grossflächig verteilt und dann hatse noch daneben geschissen. würg. Ich hab mir dann meine gasmaske aufgesetzt zum wegmachen.



mein katzenviecherl würgt auch einmal in der woche die haare und den rest hoch aber immer brav auf den parkettboiden, bis jetzt nur einmal auf den teppich


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 00:23 schrieb morodeath:[/l]
> dann daruf ausrutscht, damit der Rest des Leibes auch was von den Kotzkünsten der Katze hat  . -is mir alles schon passiert, mit unser leider verstorbenen (  ) Katze, die auch genauso hiess.


ich dachte zuerst, die katze hieß "kotzkünste"... :o




> . Ich hab mir dann meine gasmaske aufgesetzt zum wegmachen.


 [ironie] ja, ja, wer hat sie nicht, die gute alte gasmaske... ich kenne keinen haushalt, der keine hat... [/ironie] 


unsere auch bereits verstorbene katze hat oft nachts das klopapier abgerollt. das ist echt toll, wenn man dann morgens im bad 20-30m aufgerolltes papier wieder versucht einiegermaßen schön aufzurollen... 

unsere katze hieß übrigens "smoky", weil sie gelbliche zähne hatte, als ob sie raucher wär...  


**edit** ich seh ja jetzt erst, das der tehread schon uralt ist und ich schonmal die story... naja, egal...


----------



## el_grande (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 03:05 schrieb Herbboy:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 11.11.03 um 00:23 schrieb morodeath:[/l]
> ...




bin dabei!


----------



## bumi (11. November 2003)

unser Kater hat bisher Gott sei Dank erst etwa 2 mal gekotzt, einmal davon war's auf mein Bett (leeeeecker)... ansonsten liegt er eigentlich auch nur faul rum und bewegt sich wenn er mal Hunger hat (was eigentlich 20 Stunden am Tag der Fall ist  )
Das coolste aber: unser Kater kann nicht mehr mauen (oder miauen?). Der öffnet seinen Mund, aber es kommt nix weiter raus als ein erbärmliches Krächzen *g* und wenn man ihn streichelt schnurrt er nicht einfach, sondern gurrt eher wie eine Taube 

am liebsten macht er sich auf mir breit. Wenn ich so richtig schön bequem vor dem TV liege, hör ich plötzlich kleine Schritte schnell auf mich zu kommen und ehe ich mich umsehe springt dieses Vieh volle pulle auf meinen Bauch. Dann dreht er sich dort etwa 3 mal im Kreis und legt sich dann hin. Das reicht ihm aber dann nicht. Nach spätestens 30 Minuten befinden sich seine Vorderpfoten entweder auf meinem Gesicht oder knapp darunter und er guckt mich mit zugekniffenen Augen an...

Dieses süsse kleine Tier haben wir aus einem Tierheim befreit um ihm ein neues Zuhause zu geben. Als wir ihn zu Hause aus dem Katzenkorb liessen, schlich er erstmal ein wenig durch das Haus und besuchte gleich mal das obere Stockwerk. Plötzlich hören meine Mutter und ich Schritte... Der Kater rannte die Wendeltreppe runter, driftete auf dem Plattenboden um den Kamin herum und rannte dann volle Kanne gegen das grosse Fenster im Wohnzimmer. Da lag er dann kurze 3 Sekunden, bevor er aufstand, den Kopf schüttelte und mich danach fröhlich anmauzte  seit diesem Vorfall ist dieses Vieh total bekloppt und alles andere als normal...

Meine Freundin dachte, so eine bekloppte Katze gibts nur einmal auf der Welt, doch da hat sie sich getäuscht... Als sie sich eine Katze zulegte wurde sie bald vom Gegenteil überzeugt: dieses kleine Tier springt öfters hoch und beisst ihr in den Arsch (merke: ihre Katze ist weiblich), beisst mir ab und zu in den Fuss, attakiert mein Bein oder trinkt Wasser aus der Badewanne (während wir beide drin liegen). Manchmal liegt sie einfach so da. Dann nähere ich mich ihr um sie zu streicheln und sobald ich sie berühre rennt sie mit einem lauten "mauauauauauauauau" weg 

Fazit: ich LIEBE diese kleinen Monster!


----------



## oasisfan (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 13:24 schrieb bumi:[/l]
> merke: ihre Katze ist weiblich



würd mich auch eher wundern, wenn sie männlich wär  genauso würde ich mich wundern, wenn mein kater weiblich wär


----------



## LopezdieMaus (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 13:24 schrieb bumi:[/l]
> unser Kater hat bisher Gott sei Dank erst etwa 2 mal gekotzt, einmal davon war's auf mein Bett (leeeeecker)... ansonsten liegt er eigentlich auch nur faul rum und bewegt sich wenn er mal Hunger hat (was eigentlich 20 Stunden am Tag der Fall ist  )
> Das coolste aber: unser Kater kann nicht mehr mauen (oder miauen?). Der öffnet seinen Mund, aber es kommt nix weiter raus als ein erbärmliches Krächzen *g* und wenn man ihn streichelt schnurrt er nicht einfach, sondern gurrt eher wie eine Taube
> 
> ...



Du Monster


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (11. November 2003)

hmmm
Katzen.....einfach geile tiere!!!
leider hab ich ne Katzenallergie!!


----------



## Katzan-666 (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 13:24 schrieb bumi:[/l]
> unser Kater hat bisher Gott sei Dank erst etwa 2 mal gekotzt, einmal davon war's auf mein Bett (leeeeecker)... ansonsten liegt er eigentlich auch nur faul rum und bewegt sich wenn er mal Hunger hat (was eigentlich 20 Stunden am Tag der Fall ist  )
> Das coolste aber: unser Kater kann nicht mehr mauen (oder miauen?). Der öffnet seinen Mund, aber es kommt nix weiter raus als ein erbärmliches Krächzen *g* und wenn man ihn streichelt schnurrt er nicht einfach, sondern gurrt eher wie eine Taube


Wie gesagt, unser Fettsack (lest den Post von Imagehlp.dll) kotzt auch ab und zu mal ... immer auf den Teppich.



> am liebsten macht er sich auf mir breit. Wenn ich so richtig schön bequem vor dem TV liege, hör ich plötzlich kleine Schritte schnell auf mich zu kommen und ehe ich mich umsehe springt dieses Vieh volle pulle auf meinen Bauch. Dann dreht er sich dort etwa 3 mal im Kreis und legt sich dann hin. Das reicht ihm aber dann nicht. Nach spätestens 30 Minuten befinden sich seine Vorderpfoten entweder auf meinem Gesicht oder knapp darunter und er guckt mich mit zugekniffenen Augen an...


So ähnlich gehts mir mit unserer dreibeinigen Nachbarskatze. Immer, wenn ich mich morgens nach dem Frühstück noch n bissel hinlege, springt sie auf die Bettdecke und klettert auf mir rum...das is meistens *taptapTUM* *taptapTUM*... wenn man nich vorbereitet ist und sie plötzlich übers Gesicht latscht...uhhf



> Fazit: ich LIEBE diese kleinen Monster!



DITO!


----------



## wildman (11. November 2003)

> [l]am 11.11.03 um 13:24 schrieb bumi:[/l]
> am liebsten macht er sich auf mir breit. Wenn ich so richtig schön bequem vor dem TV liege, hör ich plötzlich kleine Schritte schnell auf mich zu kommen und ehe ich mich umsehe springt dieses Vieh volle pulle auf meinen Bauch.



Die Katze meiner Oma is mir immer weiter unten hin gesprungen. *g*

Das letzte Mal als sich ne Katze auf meinem Bauch niederlassen wollte, wurd ich dabei von ihr so gekitzelt, dass ich minutenlag rumlachen musste, während die Katze auf meinem Bauch rumschwankte. Als se sich dann endlich hingepflanzt hatte, musste ich volle Kanne niesen und sie war plötzlich weg ... bin auch allergisch. ^^
Das ist aber von Katze zu Katze unterschiedlich stark.


----------

